# Informationen zum Mjörnsee



## Esoxalpha (20. März 2009)

Liebe Kollegen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach persönlichen Angelerfahrungen mit dem Mjörnsee. Wir wollen ihn im Mai besuchen.
Recherche im Board und im Netz brachten nur ein wenig.
Wir sind auch nur an den Räubern interessiert. Im Detail 
Wo stehen vor allem dicke Seeforellen, Hechte Barsche und Zander!? Vielleicht ein Tipp dazu 
Bitte kein Pauschalgeplabber, wie "im Sommer flach im Winter tief, oder dergleichen":r. 
Sondern es sind persönliche fundierte Kenntnisse/Erfahrungen erwünscht!!! Vielen Dank dafür im Voraus und allzeit Petri #6

Gerne auch per PN


----------



## Johann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mjörnsee*

Hej...meinst Du den Mjörn etwas östlich von Göteborg?


----------



## Esoxalpha (20. März 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mjörnsee*

Iep Johann, den meine ich ! Irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder Tipps zum See!?#h
Gerne auch per PN


----------



## Johann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mjörnsee*

...ich hatte vor Jahren mal die Möglichkeit dort ein Ferienhaus zu kaufen, aber hat dann doch nicht geklappt.

Ich war letztes Jahr mal für einen Tag dort, allerdings ohne zu Angeln....ist ein sehr schöner See, nicht zu groß und auch nicht soo klein...
Ich habe dort klasse Stellen entdeckt, von wo aus man gut vom Ufer fischen (mit Köfi an der Pose oder Blinker bzw. Wobbler) kann, aber Erfahrungen habe ich leider keine für Dich ...sorry#c
Aber guck mal hier: http://www.mjornfvo.se/ ....dort findest Du ein paar Infos; einiges allerdings auf schwedisch.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Zander vom 10. Mai bis 10. Juni passé!

Wenn Du googelst, dann findest Du schon einiges über den Mjörn, aber auch meist auf schwedisch.

Gruß J.


----------



## Esoxalpha (23. März 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mjörnsee*

Hallo Johann,
ersteinmal vielen Dank für die Infos. Lagen die  Uferstellen im Südteil des Sees?! Gerne per PN!|wavey:


----------



## abborre (27. März 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mjörnsee*

Der Mjörn ist in der Top 30 Liga der größten Seen in Schweden im hinteren Drittel, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Er ist als *"SEHR"* groß (ca. 50 qkm, Nord-Süd Ausrichtung ca. 35 km lang) ein zu stufen!
Er hat hat wunderschön viele Inseln,  aber auch eine sehr hohe Durchschnittstiefe mit ca. 50 m als tiefste Stelle.
Er gilt als schwer zu beangeln!
Er hat einen hervorragenden Zanderbestand und natürlich auch reichlich große Hechte und Barsche.
Der Mjörn ist ein typischer Schleppsee;  ab ca. Juni bis September/Oktober ist des nachts dort mehr (Boots)-Verkehr als auf der Reeperbahn.
Die Räuber leben dort überwiegend pelagisch im Freiwasser auf der Jagd nach Stint, kleiner Maräne u. Uklei.

Persönlich halte ich den Juni, für den besten Angelmonat.
Alle Räuber haben gelaicht und gehen willig an die Köder;
sie stehen meist flach von 2 - 10 je nach Tageszeit.
Rund um die Inseln und an/auf den Bergen ist dann  "happy hour". Für genauere Tipps ist der See einfach zu groß.
Auch hier gilt: was in der Heimat erfolgreich praktiziert wird, geht auch in der Ferne!!!!

abborre


----------



## Esoxalpha (30. März 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mjörnsee*

Danke abborre! Hilft schon ein wenig weiter! Weitere Experten gefragt!!#6


----------



## Bolle (30. März 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mjörnsee*

Hallo,
ich war 2006 mit meiner Holden und einem befreundeten Pärchen an diesem See...wie schon richtig bemerkt - sehr schwierig zu beangeln, wenn man bedenkt das es häufig sehr stark "windet"...ich hatte ein eigenes Schlauchboot  mit 5 PS Aussenborder dabei...trotz alledem gelang es nicht die Großräuber zu überlisten...Hechte bis max. 70 cm, dafür recht sehenswerte Barsche bis 45 cm waren die Ausbeute...ein Versuch mit der Stippe auf eventuelle "Anstecker" brachten Plötzen von 38 - 43 cm...mit Tauwurm konnte ich auch einen Aal erbeuten...Fangmethoden waren bei den Hechten das übliche...Jerkbaits, Wobbler und Gufis...auf jeden Fall benötigst du Tiefläufer...meine Fresse wat is der Tümpel stellenweise tief...ein guter Anker mit genügend Trosse für die Abendstunden auf Zander...mein drei Kilo Anker hat bei dem Wind der dort herrschte, das Schlauchi nicht halten können...ergo...keine Zander.

Wenn du mir deine Mailadresse schickst hätte ich ein paar Bilder von einer relativ genauen Seekarte vom Mjörnsee...diese hing in unserer Hütte...habe sie nur abfotografiert...aber vielleicht hilft sie dir.


----------



## Esoxalpha (20. April 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mjörnsee*

Hallo und Danke ersteinmal. Ich bring das Thema nochmal hoch.
Vielleicht wissen noch mehr Leute über den See Details???
#h


----------



## Esoxalpha (30. April 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mjörnsee*

und weitere Informationen?
Danke nochmal  an Bolle für seine PN!!#6


----------



## LennHH (13. Oktober 2019)

Die letzte Antwort ist zwar 10 Jahre her, den See gibt es ja aber immer noch und daher möchte ich hier einmal meine Erfahrungen weitergeben.

Ich war dieses Jahr zwei mal am Mjörnsee und habe zuvor auch viel im Netz nach Informationen gesucht und diese zumindest nur bedingt gefunden.

Ein paar Grundfakten wurden hier ja schon geschrieben. Größe, Tiefen etc. Der See hat viele, große Steine im Wasser, welche teilweise nur sehr schwer zu sehen sind, so dass man hier vorsichtig sein sollte!

Ein interessanter Link zu dem See inkl. Fangmeldungen und Informationen ist dieser: https://www.ifiske.se/de/angeln-mjorn.htm

Generell würde ich dieses Gewässer als anspruchsvoll bezeichnen. Die Illusion, nach Schweden zu kommen, den Spinnköder durch den See zu ziehen und Hechte über Hechte zu fangen, wird nicht erfüllt... 

Der See bietet aber sehr spannende Strukturen, eine tolle Landschaft und eben die Chance auf einen kapitalen Räuber!

Man sollte sich zuvor mit dem Gewässer (Tiefenkarte) und den jahreszeitenbedingten, typischen Verhalten des Zielfisches auseinandersetzen. Ein Echolot scheint unabdingbar, so war der > 70 jährige Ferienhausvermieter bei unserem ersten Besuch sehr erstaunt, dass wir es ohne versuchen wollten.. "oh, you guys are doing it the oldschool way"... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Das Ergebnis war auch dementsprechend... In einer knappen Woche zu zweit 3 kleine Hechte zwischen 40 und 60 cm und mehrere, kleinere Barsche...

Sehr empfehlen kann ich den Angelladen in Alingsas "Jakt & Fiskekompaniet". Der Besitzer und die Mitarbeiter sind sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit, man kann die Angelerlaubnis erwerben, bekommt nützliche Tipps und kann bei Bedarf auch ein Guiding buchen... Dieses ist ggfs. für den ersten Angeltag ein lohnenswertes Investment!
Ein passendes Zitat des Besitzers über den Mjörn: "She´s a tough one"...

Zwei Fotos von unserem Trip aus dem April:









Bei unserem zweiten Trip in diesem Oktober haben wir uns vorher einen Deeper Chirp besorgt, dieser half uns die spannenden Stellen Unterwasser auszumachen. Ein vollwertiger Echolot wäre noch einmal spannender gewesen und ein Elektrometer um die interessanten Stellen länger beangeln zu können ebenfalls. Fischbewegung war schon zu verzeichnen und auch die kapitaleren Fische hätte man mit dem richtigen Equipment wohl besser finden und dann pelagisch beangeln können.

Quantitativ war zwar auch der zweite Trip nicht wirklich besser, dafür aber qualitativ. So konnten wir am zweiten Tag einen 100cm langen Hecht landen, welchen auf einen 17 cm langen Gummifisch in Barschoptik ging.

Tatsächlich konnten wir in 5 Tagen (!) zu zweit keinen weiteren Fisch landen, hatten noch zwei Verluste beim Drill (Hecht) und einige (zum Teil beeindruckende) Fehlbisse auf große Gummis (> 22 cm).

Interessant ist in dem Zusammenhang noch, dass wir am ersten Tag vom Ufer losfuhren, die zwei Ruten mit jeweils einem 22cm Gummifisch zum Schleppen bestückten und ich nach knappen 10 Sekunden bereits den ersten "Hänger" hatte... So dachte ich zumindest und schlug auch nicht an.. Da sich der Hänger nicht so recht lösen wollte, wollten ich den Köder kontrollieren und siehe da, ein Hecht kam an der Schnur an die Oberfläche!! Leider war dieser ohne Anschlag wohl schlecht gehakt und so ging er nach ca. 15 Sekündigem weiteren "Drill" ab. Der Anfang war der Wahnsinn, leider versprach er aber mehr (zumindest in Bezug auf die Bissanzahl) als er dann gehalten hat.

Mein Fazit wäre, dass der See einen Besuch wert ist und man als versierter Angler mit gutem Material und Fachkenntnis (besser als wir also  ) vermutlich auf seine Kosten kommt! Wer einfach drauf los angeln möchte und möglichst viel fangen möchte, der ist vermutlich woanders besser beraten.

Sollte jemand spezifische Fragen haben, kann er gern hier fragen oder mich anschreiben. Ich kann auch gern meine Erfahrung zu unseren Ferienhäusern weitergeben, wir hatten einmal die luxuriösere Variante und einmal sehr basic, dafür aber günstig...

Viele Grüße

LennHH


----------

